# What is this ?



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

What the hell is this thing ?

Strange image by findstuff22 on Photobucket


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

That looks remakabely like what my dog sometimes brings up


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Wiggesty grub?? :lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Giant mealworm:mf_dribble:yum,yum:lol2:.I bet there's a fair amount of lizards love to get hold of that.

It's a Beetle grub-(A juvenile beetle.)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Disgusting, I think it could be a Witchetty grub too


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Like to see a celebrity munch its way through that one! :lol2:


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

Its photoshopped.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Like i said Beetle grub.

From this.









To this.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

ewwwww


----------

